# Sheet Metal Brake - $150 (Fayetteville, NC)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 16, 2020)

Sheet Metal Brake - tools - by owner - sale
					

USED .... 5' SHEET METAL BRAKE. No issues works just fine. I have no use for this particular brake...



					fayetteville.craigslist.org


----------

